# Kaffeemaschine / rs32 ?!



## Nils Hitze (26. April 2004)

Hi Folks, 

mir ist mal wieder ein bisschen langweilig auf Nachtschicht.

Kennt einer die Seite von dem Typen der seine Kaffeemaschine
mittels rs32 und sms fernsteuern kann ? Bzw. habt ihr Ideen wie
man diese Schaltung mit verschiedenen Geräten machen kann,
angefangen beim Videorecorder, etc. 

Mein Wunschtraum ist das komplett verkabelte Haus, aber
da komme ich wohl um "EinChipWebserver" nicht rum, sprich
Embedded Systeme, oder ?

Nils


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe bisweilen diverse erfahrungen mit Infrarot gemacht. Computer einschalten geht mit einem Pic(Mikroprozessor) zu realisieren und da man da ein Relais aufbaut kann man damit auch jedes andere gerät anschalten! und da man durch den Pic eine Kontrolle über das gelieferte Signal (welche Taste) hat, kann es mehrfach eingesetzt werden.

Und die Kosten für das Teil betragen 10 Euro ...

hier:
http://www.feinifein.de/einsch.html
http://home.arcor.de/desmo123/IR-Einschalter/ir-einschalter.html

Da siehst du schon was man mit der Fernbedienung alles machen kann 
und das ohne Embedded System die Sind viel zu teuer für sowas.  Damit kann man noch viel Komplexere Systeme aufbauen  siehe vor vorletzte CT ....

Aber für Embeded Systems ist extrem viel Know How erforderlich ... 

Naja in der Zukunft wirds sowas geben


----------

